
People spend on average more than 50 minutes a day using Facebook - colincarter41
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/27/facediction/
======
aegisxlii
This is why I'm a fan of projects like Minium and at least one other "minimal
phone" type deal. There's got to be some way to be connected but also more
present.

